# What are you preparing for?



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Im preparing (not prepping) for a war within the US. Either a civil war or a war against another country, within our own.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure. If I knew then it would be easier. Your scenario is one of the least likely to happen. If there was another civil war it would probably be divided along the Mississippi River east vs west. The most likely thing to happen is the economy. Hell I think that Yellowstone would blow before there is another civil war. As far as fighting another country on our soil, not very likely. We can see them coming from a long ways away and they will not only have to contend with the military but with an armed population. Terrorists are another thing.

War is a terrible thing but some times necessary to preserve your way of life. In order for there to be a civil war there has to be a large group of people that are all in agreement and I don't see a single group large enough to be anything more than a inconvenience.

There will be no long drawn out battle like the first one. You have to have undying support behind your cause and there is just none there at the moment and none that I can see in the future.

Civil unrest yes, civil war No.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Not sure. If I knew then it would be easier. Your scenario is one of the least likely to happen. If there was another civil war it would probably be divided along the Mississippi River east vs west. The most likely thing to happen is the economy. Hell I think that Yellowstone would blow before there is another civil war. As far as fighting another country on our soil, not very likely. We can see them coming from a long ways away and they will not only have to contend with the military but with an armed population. Terrorists are another thing.
> 
> War is a terrible thing but some times necessary to preserve your way of life. In order for there to be a civil war there has to be a large group of people that are all in agreement and I don't see a single group large enough to be anything more than a inconvenience.
> 
> ...


one word..... Russia


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

As for what I prepare for, I prepare less by type of disaster than I do by basic human needs. The basic needs are pretty much the same, no matter what the disaster. As I meet my goals for the basics I do specific things for specific disasters. There really aren't that many individual elements that aren't appropriate for several sets of circumstances. My ultimate goal is to be as self-sufficient for as long of a period as it is practical to be in modern society.

This is a list of the things I consider when I’m making preps, in alphabetical order.


(No. I’m not ready for all of them yet. And yes, some of them simply call for having your affairs in order.)


A New Messiah
A new Persian Empire
Addictive Entertainment
Advanced Technology disaster
Airplane crash
Anarchy
Antibiotic resistant bacteria
Armageddon
Automotive accident
Avalanche
Aztlan/Reconquista Uprising
Bank closure/failure/mandated bank holiday 
Becoming a refugee
Becoming lost in the megalopolis
Becoming lost in the wilderness
Biblical flood
Biblical plagues
Black hole appearance
Blackout
Blizzard 
Brownout
Celestial object impact/near miss
Chemical/Biological war/attack
Civil war
CME (Coronal Mass Ejection)
Communication restrictions
Crime wave 
Crop failures 
Dam failure/collapse
Dangerous wildlife confrontation
Dark matter/anti-matter incident
Drought 
Dust bowl
Earth Core Cooling
Earth orbit shift
Earthquake
Eco-system collapse
EMP attack (Electro Magnetic Pulse)
EMP from solar activity
Environmental disaster
Epidemic
Ethnic war
Evidence of extraterrestrials
Extraterrestrial biological contamination
Fire storm 
Flood
Food shortages/price increases
Forest fire/wild fire
Fuel shortages/price increases
Gamma ray burst from neutron star collision
Global cooling/Ice Age 
Global nuclear war 
Global warming
Gold/PM recall
Gold/PM restrictions
Government Tyranny
Grand Alignment induced tectonic activity
Gulf Stream shutdown
Hail
Hazmat incident 
Heat wave
Hostile extraterrestrials
House/apartment/building fire
Hurricane
Hypercane
Ice Storm
Infrastructure collapse/failures
Invasion of the US
Lahar
Landslide/mudslide
Large scale JIT delivery failures
Limited nuclear war/attack
Limnic eruption
Local major accident (aircraft/auto/rail/building)
Local major crime 
Local/regional gun grab
Loss of job
Magnetic pole shift
Major conventional war
Major economic depression
Major nuclear power plant incident
Martial Law 
Massive tectonic activity
Medical emergency
Mega Tsunami (La Palma, West Antarctic Ice Sheet)
Mega Volcano (Yellowstone Caldera)
Methane Hydrate release
National bankruptcy/default
Nationwide/global economic breakdown
Nemesis induced Oort Cloud meteorite rain
New colonial activity (Fr., Sp., Port., It., Germ., Japan, China, Russia, UK, Brazil, Ven.)
New, more restrictive assault weapons ban
NWO (New World Order)
Out of control bio-genetics/bio-technology/Nano-technology/robotics
Overpopulation
Ozone layer depletion
Pandemic
Peaceful extraterrestrials
Peak oil
Personal financial breakdown 
Personal/family catastrophic illness
Pestilence 
Pyroclastic flow
Racial war
Rainforest deforestation
Rampant inflation
Rapid Population Decline
Refugees
Regional climate change
Released/escaped dangerous zoo animals
Religious war
Resource war 
Rogue Military Activity
Rotational pole shift 
Runaway GM food plant failure/cross contamination
Sand/dust storms/Haboob
Sea level drop
Sea level rise
Second coming
Severe Lightning
Shipwrecked/marooned
Shortages of goods and services for a variety of reasons
Sinkholes
Social break down
Solar radiation increase/decrease
State bankruptcy/default
Strikes/boycotts/embargoes/price controls
Sub-atomic particle research accident
Superstorm
Tailings pond failure/collapse
Terrorism in about a thousand different forms 
The Anti-Christ
Tornado
Total gun ban
Train wreck
Travel restrictions
Tsunami
UN/One World Gov
US Coup 
US revolution
Utilities failures 
Vehicle breakdown/stranded
Volcano
Water shortages
Weapons restrictions
Weather Modification attack
Widespread civil unrest/riots 
Wild animal rampage
Zombies/vampires/werewolves/other supernatural dangers (just kidding!)


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> one word..... Russia


You have watched Red Dawn too many times. They are weaker now than they were in the cold war. The russian fear has been around for decades.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I think Jerry has it covered! :congrat:


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

cnsper said:


> You have watched Red Dawn too many times. They are weaker now than they were in the cold war. The russian fear has been around for decades.


Actually ive never seen that movie.....

And thays just what im expecting to happen. Im ready for anything. Except a nuclear war...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

What Jerry said... except I'm definitely not ready for a nuclear war either.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't predict a Red Dawn scenario, the rise of the zombies or the MN Vikings winning the Superbowl anytime in the foreseeable future. The reason I prep is just so I am simply two steps a head of the rest of the population and to give my family an extra measure of survivability against whatever may come.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I expect a complete economic collapse. I expect that to happen sometime in October or November of this year. Now that the Fed is buying mortgage backed securities besides monetizing the debt, I believe the dollar is going to die very soon. The dollar is now in a pre-avalanche state. I don't know what will trigger it but I believe that panic selling of the dollar could start at any time. And when it does we could go from normal to SHTF in a very short time. If China were to dump all the dollars on the market at 8:00 am Eastern time we'd be in extreme hyperinflation by the end of the day. It could be that fast. Panic selling could start on a Sunday at 6:00 pm Eastern time when the Asian markets open. If that happens we'll wake up Monday morning to gas being $100 a gallon or something like that.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

BillS said:


> I expect a complete economic collapse. I expect that to happen sometime in October or November of this year. Now that the Fed is buying mortgage backed securities besides monetizing the debt, I believe the dollar is going to die very soon. The dollar is now in a pre-avalanche state. I don't know what will trigger it but I believe that panic selling of the dollar could start at any time. And when it does we could go from normal to SHTF in a very short time. If China were to dump all the dollars on the market at 8:00 am Eastern time we'd be in extreme hyperinflation by the end of the day. It could be that fast. Panic selling could start on a Sunday at 6:00 pm Eastern time when the Asian markets open. If that happens we'll wake up Monday morning to gas being $100 a gallon or something like that.


I expect it dec 21-24


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I expect it dec 21-24


I agree...I think somebody somewhere is gonna use the "doomsday" theory to do something big. I don't believe in the whole colander bs but I think others will use it at footing for a major event


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

*calendar (dang phone)


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

katen said:


> I agree...I think somebody somewhere is gonna use the "doomsday" theory to do something big. I don't believe in the whole colander bs but I think others will use it at footing for a major event


I believe in it, i think they ran out of area on the stones and decided theyll make a new one after it got to the the end.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't predict a Red Dawn scenario, the rise of the zombies or the MN Vikings winning the Superbowl anytime in the foreseeable future. The reason I prep is just so I am simply two steps a head of the rest of the population and to give my family an extra measure of survivability against whatever may come.


I remember when the Vikings were in the superbowl (somehow :dunno: ) one of the commentators said:


> The VIKINGS!??!?!!? Don't they SUCK?


:teehee: :lolsmash:


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Black Cloud Event .


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I'm with Jerry


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Zombies $100
Solar Storm$100 
Martians $100 
Government $100000000000000000000000000000000000000000.00
The ability to provide and protect my loved ones Priceless


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Im preparing (not prepping) for a war within the US. Either a civil war or a war against another country, within our own.


We are becoming self sustaining to improve the quality of our day to day lives. Being self reliant independent obligated no one or any thing provides us with a level of freedom and liberty we could never experience in the dominate culture of instant gratification and rampant consumerism.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I truely don't know, everywhere you look there's something bad, around every corner there's something new to wait and watch out for.

I just don't want to be hungry, cold, or helpless when "whatever" happens. I want my family (aka sister and her kids) to be able to get to me cause I know DH is going to have to chain me to something really strong to keep me from not trying to get to them. 

I just want to be prepared for anything...


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I'm preparing mainly for an economic collapse and later on will be preparing for bioterrorism and disease epidemics.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A bit of everything,mainly civil collapse.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I expect it dec 21-24


You know, this actually brings up a great point which I cannot believe has not occured to me in the past:

There is a threat which has been hiding right under our noses for years. Religious extremist who styles himself a "saint" and encourages an uncomfortable level of familiarity in children, sometimes adopting the faux relationship of "uncle". He has been grooming an army of loyal subjects who are trained in extreme conditions, and given extensive engineering training. A man whose activities undermine the fiscal system every year, causing huge increases in debt spending. There are reports that he has been dabbling in genetic engineering, creating beasts with unnatural abilities. He has proven the ability to strike anywhere in the world with a stealth technology even greater than our own. He has a comprehensive list of all the acts of every man, woman, and child in the world, and is audacious enough to pass judgement on them! He is somehow monitoring our sleeping patterns, as well. Who gave him that right? And, talk about your "jackbooted thugs"! Who polishes their boots that much? It's not natural. He must also be very careful in his comings and goings, utilizing body-doubles to distract the populace from his movements in public. He is also very skilled in tactical insertions, utilizing unconventional entry points such as chimneys.

Yes, my friends.... the attack could very well come on the evening of 24 December!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Turtle said:


> You know, this actually brings up a great point which I cannot believe has not occured to me in the past:
> 
> There is a threat which has been hiding right under our noses for years. Religious extremist who styles himself a "saint" and encourages an uncomfortable level of familiarity in children, sometimes adopting the faux relationship of "uncle". He has been grooming an army of loyal subjects who are trained in extreme conditions, and given extensive engineering training. A man whose activities undermine the fiscal system every year, causing huge increases in debt spending. There are reports that he has been dabbling in genetic engineering, creating beasts with unnatural abilities. He has proven the ability to strike anywhere in the world with a stealth technology even greater than our own. He has a comprehensive list of all the acts of every man, woman, and child in the world, and is audacious enough to pass judgement on them! He is somehow monitoring our sleeping patterns, as well. Who gave him that right? And, talk about your "jackbooted thugs"! Who polishes their boots that much? It's not natural. He must also be very careful in his comings and goings, utilizing body-doubles to distract the populace from his movements in public. He is also very skilled in tactical insertions, utilizing unconventional entry points such as chimneys.
> 
> Yes, my friends.... the attack could very well come on the evening of 24 December!


Jeez Turtle I never realized that "Santa" was a terrorist. 

That was one of the greatest non politically correct descriptions of a well known character that I have ever read and also funny as Hell. LMAO :lolsmash::trophy2:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

oldvet said:


> Jeez Turtle I never realized that "Santa" was a terrorist.
> 
> That was one of the greatest non politically correct descriptions of a well known character that I have ever read and also funny as Hell. LMAO :lolsmash::trophy2:


Haha, happy to share my particular brand of lunacy. ; ) And thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well,you know if you re assemble the letters of his name it spells "Satan".


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

vehicle breakdown
snow storms
loss of electricity
another layoff/job loss/income reduction
hedge against rising food prices
erosion/collapse of the dollar
civil unrest
the new world order


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Im preparing (not prepping) for a war within the US. Either a civil war or a war against another country, within our own.


I am prepping for whatever causes the store to be closed or empty, the why don't matter much.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Im preparing (not prepping) for a war within the US. Either a civil war or a war against another country, within our own.


For you to be excommunicated? Oh right...



Turtle said:


> Yes, my friends.... the attack could very well come on the evening of 24 December!


I see what you did there...

The new greatest Depression.


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger (Feb 9, 2009)

Jerry D Young said:


> As for what I prepare for, I prepare less by type of disaster than I do by basic human needs. The basic needs are pretty much the same, no matter what the disaster. As I meet my goals for the basics I do specific things for specific disasters. There really aren't that many individual elements that aren't appropriate for several sets of circumstances. My ultimate goal is to be as self-sufficient for as long of a period as it is practical to be in modern society.
> 
> This is a list of the things I consider when I'm making preps, in alphabetical order.
> 
> ...


I can help your worries. You won't have to worry about a Biblical flood. He said He wouldn't do that again.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL

Good point. I was thinking more as a Biblical class flood as opposed to something specifically from God. But it is a good point. May change that to 10,000 year flood.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Magus said:


> Well,you know if you re assemble the letters of his name it spells "Satan".


That's kind of insulting to Lucifer, dont you think?


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am preparing for the day when all the survivalist/preppers can't wait any longer and snap!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Most of my initial plans center around the idea of either an earthquake or massive flooding, though they also account for being stranded for an extended period in my car in the middle of nowhere. 

I'm slowly trying to expand with modifications to my kit and preps to make myself more well-adapted to things that are less and less likely to happen, as I slowly obtain the appropriate means by which to fund those preparations. 

Basically, starting with what I can do about what's most likely to go wrong. My end goal is to be ready for almost literally anything, though that's an unrealistic goal and I realize it.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

PennyPincher said:


> vehicle breakdown
> snow storms
> loss of electricity
> another layoff/job loss/income reduction
> ...


I like this one. It doesn't matter the cause, it's the results we will have to deal with.


----------

